# EXPANDED Early Spring P&S Special!!!



## Tommy

Based on interest and feedback, I'm expanding the P&S Spring Special.

Here ya go,

Purchase ANY CPS rod and any Akios or Truth SM reel and I'll spool the reel with Sakuma line at no charge and ship both for free (continental USA)!! 

52.00 savings!!

Tommy


----------



## DANtheJDMan

Tommy, 

In all the fishing I have been doing the last few years I have always thought I could use a long range bait soaking rod. I got my wife a CPS 11 ft 2-5 and it will throw 3 ounces and a double drop over the bar easy. I just have a 6500 Abu on it and it is amazing. 

I have a 12ft 4-12 and a red rod 5-16. 

I'll take your offer on the free shipping and spool the reel. 

I want a 13 ft 3-6 and a 666 Tourno MM3. 

I know that is way too big a reel but the 666 will go on the red rod and I have a 656 SCM that I will use on the 13ft 3-6. 

Thanks


----------



## Tommy

Dan, PM sent.


----------



## poppop1

Looking for just the tip section for your 13' 3-6 oz. spinning rod, thanks...Craig.


----------



## DANtheJDMan

Tommy, 

I got the rod and reel. Nice rod package, there was no way that rod was going to be damaged.

They look great..................This is one bad ass rod. Light but has a backbone. 

Now for spring break to get here so I can try it out off the beach around Sebastian Inlet. 

Look out Pompano............the tractor man is coming your way and you can't get away from me now. 

Thanks Tommy


----------



## psudukie

Good morning Tonmy,

I fish mostly at pine knoll shores and Emerald Isle. Recently have enjoyed keeping a live bait out on a drum rig usually a five or six inch spot, croaker etc. 

I would appreciate your thoughts on rid reel combo. I prefer to stay as light as possible. 

I also would like your thoughts on a rod and reel for reaching second bar with a river rig .. Mostly throwing three ounces on both set ups

Many thanks
John


----------



## DANtheJDMan

My wife and I fished the beach north of Sebastian inlet north jetty last week. Tuesday we got there and got set up just as it was getting light out. An older Asian couple was just getting set up. The old guy says “Farther out more better.” We get out to the beach and the commercial pomp fisherman are out in force. The Asian couple are fishing commercial. They have 6 12ft spinners and the old guy can cast. We set up just down from them and they are pulling in pompano. We are not getting anything. I finally realize that they are re-baiting every 5 minutes because of some sort of bait stealer that can’t get hooked. I redoubled my effort in bait, cast, and repeat and we ended up with 6 nice pomps with one 18 inch monster. 
The 13ft 3-6 was the rod to use at that beach. I was throwing an 11ft 2-5 and it was getting it out there just as good as the big rod but the sand was soft and the 4 ounce frog tongue I was using on the 11ft would slack up on a big wave. It really did not matter because after 2 minutes your sand fleas were gone anyway and you needed to re-bait. 
We fished next to the Asian couple for three days and all I can say is they worked really hard and caught a lot of fish. I learned a lot about pompano fishing. For that beach you had to bomb it out as far as you could for the clear water past the bar. The bait was gone in just a few minutes and you had to reel it all the way back in. Like the Asian couple said, “You work hard you get bites.” 
I could throw bait as far as I needed and then some. I can tell there is a lot more power left in the rod than I am getting out. The guys that were really bombing it out were using the same off the ground cast. I was using a sort of short drop Hatteras cast. 
So Tommy, I need a couple more 13ft 3-6’s. Not really unless I want to be a commercial pomp fisherman.


----------



## Tommy

Great report!!

Tommy


----------



## DANtheJDMan

Tommy,

I love my 3-6 13ft rod but I seem to have a problem......................................

It is now an 11.5 ft rod. 

I have caught some nice size drum with the rod 36, 40, and 43 and it fights really well. I can feel the fish and what it is doing. 

Well we were at the Edisto Island yesterday and I had a double drop on the 3-6 casted way out and caught some nice keeper sea mullet. 

I caught a plate size ray with it and reeled it in. 

When it was in the wash I put the rod out to the side and tried to get him up the beach a little ways and there was a sickening snap. 

I can't believe I pulled too hard..........the drag should have slipped before the rod broke. 

It is the first rod that I have ever broken. 

Am I doing something wrong???????

Is this a warranty thing???????

If not I need a new tip section..........well I need one if it is.

DAN


----------



## bronzbck1

That's a pompano rod not a drum rod


----------



## kraus

bronzbck1 said:


> That's a pompano rod not a drum rod


Do you normally fish for drum with a "double drop" rig like he states he was using? Sounds to me like he was fishing for pomps or mullet. Please explain your answer.


----------

